# Streaming Alternatives for Elgato Users



## NintendosFinestNerd (Sep 9, 2014)

For those who are new and figuring well since OBS is out for the mac I can use the Elgato right? Well you are only half right and half wrong, unfortunately macs don't have the updated drivers needed for it to be even noticed on OBS, which is a shocker since Elgato is made for both windows and mac, so I find it a bit annoying. But is it Obs fault? Nope, not at all, it is simply Elgato just hasn't made a fix yet for mac and I doubt they ever will in a while seeing how they barely respond to my messages. But in this post I am here to possibly help with your little issue, In the new 2.0 Version for Elgato on the mac it has a streaming option! YES a streaming option, you can click it provided you linked your twitch account to your Elgato application. Now here is the annoying part, it isn't in bitrate well it is but not the way OBS has it it is in Mbps so it can be hard to tell, I can pretty much make it simple for you anything below 1.70Mbps is 480p, 1.70Mbps to about 3.50Mbps is 720p and anything over is 1080p, I recommend 720 as no matter what it will get pixelated on 1080 seeing how macs don't really have the graphics card to put up with it as far as I know.  Now you are probably thinking well what about commenting, how do I do that? Well that's the great thing about Elgato, it has a live commentary section too, plug in your mic set it up and click the live commentary button and there you go, you got your instant live commentary to go with your video.  I haven't had a problem with this, and this is just an option you can go about doing.  The only game I had a problem streaming this way was Mario Kart 8 my guess is because it is fast pace so it's hard to keep a still image, it worked perfectly with Monster Hunter, Mario 3D World, and One Piece Unlimited World Red.

There is another option which OBS has which is use cam twist or the new program in OBS which allows you to select a window being used on your mac and put it up to display, you could do this for the legato application, making it into a window and using Sound Flower and Line in for mic and game audio, but I been having troubles with this, I have to stream at 900bitrate and 8fps for it to even remotely work and trust me I tried lowering bitrate and making fps higher and lower too, just doesn't work. So this other option works best for me, only problem is you can't have a brb screen or have face cam or play music and that could cause a slight issue but not really.  Either way just thought I post another option Elgato users could go about doing. If you need proof here is a screen shot to show you.


----------

